# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung - Arygos Allianz (+Überraschungsgeschenk)  oder Malfurion Horde (+ 5K Gold)



## Prinzpi (7. März 2012)

Wie der Titel schon sagt biete ich die Rolle der Auferstehung auf dem Server Arygos auf Seiten der Allianz oder auf Malfurion auf Hordenseite. Geschenke gibt es sobald dein neues Monatsabo abgeschlossen ist und ich das Mount im Briefkasten habe. Arygos ist mein "Main"-Server und dort gibt es auch was feines.  Auf Malfurion ist nur n Hordentwink geparkt, daher gibts da nur Gold. =)
Einfach hier oder per PM melden!

MFG der Wucherprinz


----------

